# All latest news from Chris Newman & FBH on RFUK



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Please note that a new section for the FBH has been set up at the top of the FBH Affiliated Section on RFUK.

FBH - Reptile Forums

This is to allow Chris to post threads that he needs to bring to our attention in an easy to use and find section on this forum. It seemed fitting to put it in the FBH Affiliated Section.

It is for all threads, for any poster, that are to do with the FBH, the threats to the hobby etc etc. Participation and debate is welcomed, likewise any suggestions.

Should be a lively addition to RFUK!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------

